# flushing



## kush047 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,I'm presently growing 6 afghan kush ryder and 1 northern lights auto in my bloombox,the afghans are 8 week and the nothern is a 10 week, I was told to flush them the beginning of week 8, how will this affect my 10week plant? And also during flushing does the trichomes continue to age?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 26, 2011)

Who told you to flush and why do you believe you need to?  I never flush my plants at the end of a grow.


----------



## kush047 (Nov 26, 2011)

I heard that it burns better and smokes better if u flush them out for a week. I also read this on here I believe.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't flush either....I bet if you took a poll most don't. I tried flushing in my first grow or two and didn't notice a difference after I stopped doing it. IMO the taste and burn lies in a proper cure. jmo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2011)

Flushing is for the toilet


----------



## kush047 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok,thanx a lot for you guys input.


----------



## Grandmaster (Nov 27, 2011)

It is a good thing and not only does it help the plant to burn extra minerals but it really helps to clean the equipment.. just my opinion..


----------



## kush047 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanx Grand


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't flush my plants. Never seen any scientific evidence that flushing does anything for taste and burn ability, just washing out of excess nutes when a grower does something wrong. As far as flushing to clean your equipment, while the plants are still there I don't get at all. Why would a grower want all those salts in their media?


----------

